
Bash Startup Explained - ingve
https://zwischenzugs.com/2019/02/27/bash-startup-explained/
======
ColinWright
That's a nice complement to the brief outline I wrote some time ago:

[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/BashInitialisationFiles.html?...](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/BashInitialisationFiles.html?sb27h)

As the author describes, I was trying to figure out why something wasn't
working, and draw this chart to help me try to trace what was supposed to
happen in each case, then figured - why not put it on-line?

So I did. I might look to expand it, but I thought I'd mention it in case
someone finds it a useful companion to the lunk article.

~~~
zwischenzug
That looks great. What I really struggled with was capturing 95% of use cases
accurately without complicating the story so much that no-one could make sense
of it reading relatively casually.

I skipped a bunch of detail as a result, like other options available, and
bash_logout.

It feels like quite an art to get the balance right for pedagogical purposes!

~~~
ColinWright
It would be diminishing returns, but you could have an overview with even
_less_ detail than you have here, and then a collection of posts that each
expands on a single case. That could be a useful resource, especially if it's
richly interconnected. Something like a "Choose Your Own Adventure" where you
follow the symptoms or context to find out more.

Just thinking out loud - I seriously doubt it would be worth it, but it
would/could be a great repository of this arcane knowledge.

